# Vom Banach K9 in WA?



## jeweledrose (Nov 6, 2011)

I am really thinking about getting a pup this next year or so, and am looking for solid lines near me (western washington). I found this kennel and am impressed with their dogs, but I wanted to run it by you guys. 
German Shepherd Working Dogs DDR German Shepherd Breeders DDR German Shepherd Puppies
She seems to know her dogs well and all of them look gorgeous. What do you think?


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

There are several members on this forum with dogs from Vom Banach. They were high on my list when I decided to go with a working line breeder. But because I was going to have to ship a pup in either way, I went with a breeder who is currently showing her dogs in events I am interested in. I still would not hesitate to get a pup from Julie at Vom Banach. 

Another working line breeder in that area that I was interested in is Schraderhaus. SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs I am sure there are several others that more experienced GSD owners/breeders can point you towards.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

I do not know this breeder personally , but from the web site, she looks to be a good choice.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have such a crush on Vom Banach's dogs. Wish they weren't all the way in Washington. That's about as far as you can get from me and still be in the continental US.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Julie. Very nice person!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I sent you a private message. (Thought I would mention it here in case you don't notice it since you are new to the board.  )


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a vom Banach. He's my soulmate, we are definitely on the same wave. I would not hesitate to recommend Julie if you are looking for a good stable dog with a strong personality. Julie is also a wonderful person to deal with, and a knowledgeable and supportive breeder. Good luck!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Both of these breeders are relatively close to me  I have seen some of the dogs from the Schraderhuas kennel as I drive by there when going to visit a friend. I used to live right up the hill from her years ago and I stopped once to talk to her when I saw her outdoors. Very knowledgeable and polite lady! The vom Banach kennel is right across the bridge from me so an easy drive as well. Funny that this is the first time I have seen either of their websites or realized just how close they are to me!


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

I love my Vom Banach pup. He is five months old now and is my first working line dog. He's certainly a energetic pup but not insane. He has a solid temperament and is intelligent and very trainable. I have nothing but high praise for Julie Marlow and her dogs. She is wonderful and does her best to match her buyers with the right pup for their needs. I actually sought out Vom Banach K9 after hearing about her on this forum.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I visited that website often before I got my boy and "drooled" over those dogs!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought that name was familiar. Icon's Grandmom on his mother's side is Danica of the Banach house.


----------

